# Minimize Lightroom AND hide task bar?



## cdifoto (Nov 24, 2007)

Is there an option/feature I'm missing that lets you minimize Lightroom and have it hidden from the task bar in XP?


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 24, 2007)

Press F a few times to cycle trhough till you see the usuall X in the top Right Corner.(It's not White on Red).

Don


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 24, 2007)

Doesn't seem to do it for me.  I hit F and all it does is cycle between full screen with menu bar but no min/max/close buttons, smaller than full screen with buttons, and full screen with auto-hide menu bar


----------



## mikeholley (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think there is an option in Lightroom so that it doesn't appear on the task bar in XP. However you can set the XP taskbar itself to Auto Hide or to remain behind other windows. Would either of those help?


----------



## mikeholley (Nov 24, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> Press F a few times to cycle trhough till you see the usuall X in the top Right Corner.(It's not White on Red).


 
Just a thought... you can minimise Lightroom without cycling through the F key (or any other Windows program for that matter) by pressing the Windows key and M. When you restore Lightroom, it will return to the display mode you had it in (e.g. top menu bar hidden).


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah that's not really what I wanted.  No worries though.  It's not a major deal, I was just hoping to minimize LR and keep my taskbar as uncluttered as possible while generating previews and/or converting to JPEG.


----------



## mikeholley (Nov 24, 2007)

cdifoto;36'1 said:
			
		

> I was just hoping to minimize LR and keep my taskbar as uncluttered as possible while generating previews and/or converting to JPEG.


 
OK... the only way I know to do this in XP is with software. Below are links to a couple I've seen. I haven't used either though so I can't vouch for them, plus they aren't free...

Hide Window Plus

Minimise To Tray


----------

